# My Fursona



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Time to introduce the wondrous Glitch!  *has too much ego*

So, what with my Fursuit Stuff being posted, I figured that I should take the time to work on this.

*Feral* - Main Appearance
Name: Glitch 
Age: 14
Sex: Female
Species: Mechanical Wolf
Height: 35 inches at shoulder.
Weight: 120 lbs

*Anthro
*Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 160 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark grey and purple
- Markings: Purple starting at the top of her head running along the back to her tail; also on her chest.  Silver undercoat. 
- Eye color: Bright blue
- Other features: Black nose, lips, and patches around eyes.  Has swirls in her fur on the back of the neck (2) and on her tail (average of 4) with red "gems" in the center (Feral only).  Eyes glow brightly to aid illuminating dark places, when agitated, or in pain (Mostly feral).  Shackles on front legs, chain w/ 4 links on the right still attached (Feral only).

Behavior and Personality: Rather antisocial, staying with her close friends or keeping to herself.  She keeps on fight until the end and beyond, always determined to make a point.  Has a habit of being extremely hotheaded, but otherwise thinks quietly and remains stoic in most social happenings.

Skills: Good with adjusting to her surrounding environment, skilled in overall art, loves animals and working with them, has emotional strength and stamina, makes good arguments, excellent at working alone, being wise beyond her years.
Weaknesses: Doesn't like sharp objects, fashion, things out of order, teamwork, her perfectionism.

Likes: Art, movies of the good kind, most music - loves Metal, Industrial, Rock, Hardstyle, Trance, and Ska.  The Furry Fandom, getting involved in things she's interested in.
Dislikes: PeTA, PeTA, PeTA, religious freaks/Bible Humpers, Rap, Hip-Hop, R&B, PeTA, most of society, broccoli.

Clothing/Personal Style: Tends to clomp about in her fur, but likes wearing jeans, shorts, t-shirts, and tank tops.  Hates dresses/skirts and long sleeves that aren't sweatshirts or jackets.  

Picture:

 











Sorry if the colors look odd to you; I have a monitor that is set differently and the colors are perfect - and totally different (more vibrant) - to me.

  Goal: Get a good education, be successful, and go live in Germany.
Profession: Student - Aspiring Veterinarian.  
Personal quote: "I don't care about sounding noble to you morons.  If you think you're dragging me down, think again; you'd be lucky to be clinging to my toe.  So fuck off and let me get back to succeeding." 
Theme song: â€œRiotâ€ by Three Days Grace
Birthdate: March 30, 1995
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: Bratwurst, watermelon, or sour foods.
Favorite drink: Diet Pepsi or water.
Favorite location: The world - let's go traveling.
Favorite weather: Cold, clear winter night up North with a full moon and a lot of snow on the ground.
Favorite color: Purple or blue.

Least liked food: Zucchini or squash. 
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: Madison, WI  (The rest of Wisconsin is great!)
Least liked weather: Hot and humid

Favorite person: KOOZ
Least liked person: Idiots.
Best Friend: KOOZ
Enemies: People who try to force their beliefs on me.
Significant other: None yet.
Orientation: Happily Homosexual.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 20, 2009)

*cheers*  More mechanical/robotic fursonas!

What's wrong with Madison???


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's great to see another mechanical character on here.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Telnac said:


> *cheers*  More mechanical/robotic fursonas!
> 
> What's wrong with Madison???



Hehe, I saw your posts before, and I cheered for WI.

Madison hates the military.  We're a military family.  "/  
'Nuff said.

Mechas = <3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, there aren't nearly enough.  
That's what makes us awesome.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 23, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Hehe, I saw your posts before, and I cheered for WI.
> 
> Madison hates the military.  We're a military family.  "/
> 'Nuff said.
> ...


Alas, 'tis true.  Well, having been a military brat who also has about half of my extended family either active military or retired veterans, I can say I don't share that viewpoint!  I didn't join the military myself (I know I'd get into trouble nearly right away), but I very much respect those in uniform who have chosen to serve their country.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

I myself only have wiring and replaced metal bones, but creators went with a more biological approach. 

Mechas are pwnsauce anyway, Super Robot Wars fans here?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Alas, 'tis true.  Well, having been a military brat who also has about half of my extended family either active military or retired veterans, I can say I don't share that viewpoint!  I didn't join the military myself (I know I'd get into trouble nearly right away), but I very much respect those in uniform who have chosen to serve their country.



Okay.
Then I won't rip your head off.

*hates people who disrespect the military*

We're Air Force, so the top of the military food chain.  My dad tends to play around with the Navy/Army/Marines at MEPS (Military Entrance Processing Station - where people go to actually join/swear in).. 
To whoever thinks the military is all SRS BSNS, you couldn't be more wrong.  XD

Dad messed with an applicant one time, where they have to lift a  certain amount of weight in order to determine what jobs they can take.  Dad said that it helps to "meow it out", so it helps to lift more when you scream "Meow" at the top of your lungs.  
And the people were gullible enough to fall for it.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I myself only have wiring and replaced metal bones, but creators went with a more biological approach.
> 
> Mechas are pwnsauce anyway, Super Robot Wars fans here?



At first that was how Glitch was, but she evolved to full machinery in a month.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Glitch said:


> At first that was how Glitch was, but she evolved to full machinery in a month.


Although I'm allowed to enjoy the processes and quirks of biological processes, at least you don't have to worry about degrading ;P.

Then again what would "rusting" count as o.=.o.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Although I'm allowed to enjoy the processes and quirks of biological processes, at least you don't have to worry about degrading ;P.
> 
> Then again what would "rusting" count as o.=.o.



Quirks being?  

Nah, but I need to worry about breakdowns quite often.  o.o  Not an extremely sturdy system, seeing I wasn't completely finished.

Rusting would be..... I dunno. O//.//O  Some parts are replaceable, and they take a while to start corroding.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Quirks being?
> 
> Nah, but I need to worry about breakdowns quite often.  o.o  Not an extremely sturdy system, seeing I wasn't completely finished.
> 
> Rusting would be..... I dunno. O//.//O  Some parts are replaceable, and they take a while to start corroding.


You know the quirks of having a body, random pains, unpleasant functions, breathing, and whatnot. Also I get to enjoy picking at my scabs >XD.

So if I poke you with a stick long enough, would you get a blue screen of death? (Happens with me enough)


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> You know the quirks of having a body, random pains, unpleasant functions, breathing, and whatnot. Also I get to enjoy picking at my scabs >XD.
> 
> So if I poke you with a stick long enough, would you get a blue screen of death? (Happens with me enough)



I get to detach my body parts.  XD

No blue screen.  I run on Apple technology, so my computer system is invincible.  :'D  Just some faulty circuits and whatnot.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Glitch said:


> I get to detach my body parts.  XD
> 
> No blue screen.  I run on Apple technology, so my computer system is invincible.  :'D  Just some faulty circuits and whatnot.


But that means your incompatible with most awesome things on the computer D:


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> But that means your incompatible with most awesome things on the computer D:



Nah.
I have iTunes, Photoshop CS4, and Mozilla FireFox with full immunity to viruses.  It's all I need.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 24, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Nah.
> I have iTunes, Photoshop CS4, and Mozilla FireFox with full immunity to viruses.  It's all I need.


*lol*  Telnac's AI is a neural net system running a simulation of his old human brain.  Neural nets are damned near bulletproof and his back-up systems have back ups.  So he doesn't need to worry about his brain getting a BSOD.  But for interfacing with the outside world, he has to rely on good old-fashioned software.  Thankfully, he lives about 150 years since the introduction of Windows, so they've had plenty of time to get the kinks worked out.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 24, 2009)

Telnac said:


> *lol*  Telnac's AI is a neural net system running a simulation of his old human brain.  Neural nets are damned near bulletproof and his back-up systems have back ups.  So he doesn't need to worry about his brain getting a BSOD.  But for interfacing with the outside world, he has to rely on good old-fashioned software.  Thankfully, he lives about 150 years since the introduction of Windows, so they've had plenty of time to get the kinks worked out.



Windows will never have all their kinks worked out :|


----------



## Telnac (Aug 25, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> Windows will never have all their kinks worked out :|


Nevah!  I refuse to believe that.  Microsoft WILL dominate the Universe by 2100!

j/k

Yeah, Windows will always be nice & quirky with each new release.  But I expect that androids, once they exist, will demand stability over everything else with any software running on their systems.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Nevah!  I refuse to believe that.  Microsoft WILL dominate the Universe by 2100!
> 
> j/k
> 
> Yeah, Windows will always be nice & quirky with each new release.  But I expect that androids, once they exist, will demand stability over everything else with any software running on their systems.



But they will get viruses and freeze up and crash xD


----------

